# crew needed today



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I want to fish upper galv. bay today around noon till dark.Help with gas my boat pm or call.if you have my no.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The ice is thawing out quick on the boat cover lez go.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Do I have to hang a pork chop around my neck to get the dogs to play today lol.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Can I use one of ur reels! Just kidding! Have great day!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Can I use one of ur reels! Just kidding! Have great day!


Sure tks.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

working or i would


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

gimme a day notice. ill go. im in east houston often.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Give me a call Ruben so we can go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

